

Ask HN: Mechanical Turk and beta testing - satyajit

How many of you have used Mechanical Turk for beta testing?<p>* Have you guys gotten any real value out of it?<p>* Do people really come back and tell you what works and what doesn't?<p>* Has it been effective in fixing bugs or improve funtionality or usability?<p>* And does the reports help in determining the usability of your app?<p>Thanks in adv for your input.
======
satyajit
Aaarrgggghh ... I wanted some insight from the HN community and got none!!

